# How do I use a Thread Micrometer?



## HMF (Dec 11, 2011)

How do you use a thread micrometer?

Do you put them on the screw and measure the diameter or what?


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Tom Griffin (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Nelson,

A thread micrometer measures the pitch diameter of a thread. Most of them have removable "V" shaped anvils which are sized for different pitches. To use one you select a pair of anvils to match the thread you want to measure, zero the micrometer and measure the pitch diameter of the thread. There are charts available to tell you the range of pitch diameters for whatever class of thread you are cutting.

Tom


----------

